# Kona Hawaian Village



## BarCol (Sep 25, 2005)

We're confirmed here into Unit 15B according to the RCI sheet - does anyone know where this unit is in the resort (I can't tell from looking at the plot plan in the reveiws section) and whether this is the unit we'll get when we check-in? - there doesn't seem to be any building number on the RCI confirmation...


----------



## Luanne (Sep 25, 2005)

The site map that is on the review page used to have more information about the unit numbers on it.  Don't know when it changed.  But in an old post I found that your unit is in Building 6, and I think it's downstairs as the "A" units all seem to be upstairs.

When we stayed there a few years ago we were supposed to be checked into the unit that was on our confirmation (we traded through Trading Places Maui).  However, our unit wasn't ready and we were offered another unit that was.  We ended up taking the unit that was available instead of waiting for our original assignment.


----------



## vincenton (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got a recent resort map but it's a little more than 500k. I can't upload it can someone help?


Vincent.


----------



## ELE (Sep 26, 2005)

*Kona Hawaiian village*

We just left Kona Hawaiian Village.  Beautiful resort.  We were in 20B for two weeks and had a good view of the pool area  partially hidden by all of the lush foliage and greenery. The plus was that when we were out on the lanai or opened the blinds, we had plenty of privacy. I would say that  19, 20 or 21 would be good choices. 20 would be best.  I don't remember 15. Consider finding the unit before you check in and request what you  like. The numbers are on the ground near the units and not easy to see from the car. The receptionist was great in getting  what I wanted.  Thanks to our great tuggers.


----------



## billhall (Sep 27, 2005)

*Resort Layout Diagram...*

I added the review link back to the old Kona Hawaiian Village review page. It has the building layout info that doesn't fit on the new review page. 


 I've been planning to ask for additional page space/pages for this sort of thing but I'm on vacation with a broken laptop and poor connectivity (probably good news for me but it takes a lot of time to keep trying to get on the Internet) so it might take a while (gone for the next month).    

Another problem is the layout image is automatically shrunk so it's harder to read.


----------



## vincenton (Sep 27, 2005)

Bill,

   I've email it to Kapish, who said he would setup a link.

Kapish,  Thanks.

Vincent.


----------



## billhall (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know who Kapish is and where he/she is adding a link.

I do the Hawaii reviews on TUG and added a temporary link back to the old review page that has the building info that was being discussed.  When some method to add the table to the new review page is done, the link will be removed.


----------



## billhall (Sep 27, 2005)

if you want it added to the review page at some point, send me a copy and I'll look at it when I get back from vacation.


----------



## kapish (Sep 27, 2005)

*Here is the link to the file with the layout*



			
				billhall said:
			
		

> if you want it added to the review page at some point, send me a copy and I'll look at it when I get back from vacation.


Bill, Here is where I have uploaded the file:
http://www.kapeesh.com/travel/tug/Kona-Hawaiian-Village-Unit-Layout.zip

Please feel free to add it to the review pages as you see fit. 

Vincent: Thanks for the layout, and glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh excellent thank's very much- I see the unit and the units around the pool, so we'll check the units out when we get there.  I mean how bad can one view be - we'll be in Hawaii after all


----------



## vincenton (Sep 27, 2005)

Not a problem, glad I could help.

Vincent.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yahoo Fairfield Group*

One more place to go and get good information is to join Yahoo's Fairfield Resorts Group. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Fairfield_timeshare/

Within this group are several other groups for various Fairfield properties and Kona Village is one (look for the "links" button on the left of the main Fairfield page). They have alot of good information in the sub-group about the resort. 

You have to join the main Fairfield group and then apply again for the Kona Hawaiian Village group but it's all free and relatively painless. Plus, you'll find another group of people who will be very familiar with the property and the Big Island in general.
Tom


----------



## luana (Sep 27, 2005)

*Location of 18A?*

We have a February 2006 reservation for a 2 bedroom unit at Kona Hawaiian Village through Trading Places. Can anyone help with the location of unit 18A?
Thank you!


----------



## BarCol (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Tom I'll probably do that. 

Luana, click on the link that Vincent supplied. 18A looks as if it's in the same vicinity to 15 (but I think it's an upper unit) and a little closer to the entrance road....

Just my $.02 worth.....


----------



## philemer (Sep 29, 2005)

luana said:
			
		

> We have a February 2006 reservation for a 2 bedroom unit at Kona Hawaiian Village through Trading Places. Can anyone help with the location of unit 18A?
> Thank you!



Luana,
Open kapish's file above. It is a good map, but I'm surprised it doesn't list the building #. Building #s can be found on the TUG review page however. 18A should be a decent location. Ask if they have anyother units available when you check in and they will give you another one (usually).

Phil


----------



## luana (Sep 30, 2005)

*Kapish, thank you!*

It is always nice to know where we'll be! Hopefully the access road won't be too busy and noisy! I appreciate the link! Considering I traded a Kuhio Banyan week for KHV, I'm more than happy!


----------



## vincenton (Sep 30, 2005)

Phil,

  What do you mean by 'but i'm surprised it doesn't list the building #??

The # is listed right on each building.




			
				philemer said:
			
		

> Luana,
> Open kapish's file above. It is a good map, but I'm surprised it doesn't list the building #. Building #s can be found on the TUG review page however. 18A should be a decent location. Ask if they have anyother units available when you check in and they will give you another one (usually).
> 
> Phil



Vincent.


----------



## calgal (Oct 1, 2005)

I am assigned unit 10B. By looking at the resort map, I would guess this is a no-view unit, but convenient to the pool and to the parking lot. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## philemer (Oct 1, 2005)

vincenton said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> What do you mean by 'but i'm surprised it doesn't list the building #??
> 
> ...



Vincent,
The numbers on the map you so graciously made available to us, via Fairfield, only show the 'unit #' not the 'building #'. The building #s start with #1 nearest the check-in area. See the original map here TUG map

I like knowing the building # but many don't care.
Mahalo,
Phil


----------



## vincenton (Oct 2, 2005)

Phil,

   Thanks for the clarification. I really never thought of the building # as i've been using the unit #.

Vincent.


----------

